# Pump and school rugby



## Surfhead (Feb 21, 2018)

My 10 year old plays school rugby. We disconnect the pump and he wears 3 pairs of shorts to protect the needle in his buttock. Last season it was ripped out in a tackle. His school report comments twice on ' struggle with contact' , 'won't commit to a tackle' .He scores lots of tries as is fast but understandably does hesitate a little with tackles to prevent his needle hurting. 
Is the school being discriminatory?
Thanks


----------



## Davein (Feb 21, 2018)

In my opinion they are not being discriminatory simply because they allow him to take part in a high contact sport. I personally don't blame him for hesitating when it comes to tackling. He's a brave lad for taking part in such a game and not letting his condition rule his life. In my young days I used to run like the wind to avoid being tackled. I wish him well.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 21, 2018)

I was on the school rugby team. Before my pump. I used to be in the North sea 3 times a week in my 20s. Do you know how much pumps cost ? They are pretty strong but so is a "scrum". I would unclip it for a game. Medtronic pumps are capable of this.  Really good luck & keep him active


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2018)

Dunno - but is your son capable of inserting a new cannula himself?  If so he could remove it himself before the game and just bung a new one in and reconnect then prime the cannula as per normal when you change one otherwise.

However - is it the issue with the cannula that's actually making him a bit reticent - cos some kids just don't like the 'contact' part of rugger.

I spose the other thing might be some extra protection - along the lines of the padding in lycra cycling shorts for instance? - the less obvious version of a cricket box?  Where does he 'wear' his cannulas?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 21, 2018)

Jenny beat me to it.  Providing he is able to insert a new cannula,
just take out the cannula, and insert a new one after the game, and don’t forget to Prime it.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2018)

Medtronic pumps just unclip. You get a plastic bung to stop anything else going in. I call it the bung.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 22, 2018)

It is not the pump itself that's causing any problem whatsoever Hobie - it is the cannula and I wouldn't want anyone to be able to rip one out of me suddenly, through my clothes, frankly!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2018)

I have DONE IT. If you knew about Medtronic pumps you would know how small the caps of bung are. As I have SAID I used to play Rugby & do know a little bit about the subject.  Good luck Surfhead


----------



## trophywench (Feb 23, 2018)

Hobie - when I read the words my son removes his pump before starting to play Rugby, but has had the cannula ripped out by another player during physical contact, how can we prevent this?  I quite clearly interpret this as a different problem to yourself.

All pumps as far as I'm aware have a similar 'bung cap' - the Roche one for instance is about 2mm if that thick and lies flat on top of the sticky pad affixed to my skin when in place and to rip the cannula out from above my pants and trousers, skirt or shorts, you'd need long and very strong fingernails to get enough grip on the hard plastic bit and rip it out - UNLESS the sticky pad itself was already loose and flapping about somewhere around the edges of it.  However of course with the pump and tubing in situ then it's relatively easy to rip one straight off and out accidentally, if you're eg running past eg a door handle, tree branch etc, with the tubing on show and loose enough to catch on the handle when passing and rip the lot off and out - it ruddy HURTS and I wouldn't know that unless I'd already done it once either, would I?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2018)

Just wondering if you are using steel cannulas (as you described the ‘needle’)?

Not sure it would help in your situation, but perhaps a Teflon cannula on game days would be more squashable without discomfort. I am not sure what precautions the T1 pro-footballers take in the US, but I believe there are some well known ones so might be worth internet searching. 

If it’s not too much hassle, removing the cannula before match and inserting a fresh one afterwards does seem the most thorough solution.


----------

